# Please Read This!!!!!



## finatics

Hello again everyone! Well this week has started out very bad for me at the store as someone again has broken in my back door of the building vandalized my store and stolen some fish and products... ok so I may not be everyone's favourite guy but come on we ALL have people we like and dislike and to kill a lot of innocent fish is going too far in my books! If you are out there and have a problem with me say to my face and not harm innocent creatures! Anyways the crime happened monday nite or in the wee hours tuesday morning... someone broke into my store via the back door and dumped a bottle of PineSol cleaner in my 200 gallon malawi mbuna show tank and killed most of the fish! Several adult tropheus moorii were also stolen..... these would be kabeyeye (yellow rainbows) and red moliros.... also stolen were several large cans ($20-$25 each) of various cichlid pellets and flakes, and some other products! This was totally the job of a hobbyist who wanted to make a statement as selected tanks were only hit and it is obviously a customer from my store as the person knew where my lights we for the tanks.... anyways I am asking that everyone please be on the lookout for anyone trading in any tropheus or selling fish foods cheap, etc etc... I also had a "hellman's mayonaise pail" stolen too which I am assuming the person used to transport the fish! any help would be greatly appreciated... thank you in advance! mb

ps,,,, ANY messages sent to help me will be greatly appreciated and kept confidential! this little incident has cost me a lot of time and money and I am so NOT impressed with the individual(s)..... mb


----------



## nicklfire

Wow that's Horrible to hear. I remember when something almost similar happened here in BC. Again sorry to hear about your mis fortune.


----------



## Twiggles

A couple things ... WTF! pouring a bottle of PineSol into an aquarium like that, like c'mon. Also, from what you've said it sounds like you have an idea of who did this to your store ... it's none of business of course but if you think you know who did it are you going to let them get away with it? And since this was the second time I'll assume you're gonna upgrade security?


----------



## Cory

Jeesh, some of the people in the hobby in this city are so pathetic. I've had stuff stolen from my fishroom too by people who came to "buy fish." Rarely leave anyone alone for more than 2 seconds now. I will definitely keep an eye out for anything suspicious.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

I didn't know that people broke into fish stores to do such terrible things...what have the people of this world come to? This kind of behaviour is despicable, Sorry for you loss, I will definitely keep an eye out for this douche bag.


----------



## montelovers

So sorry to hear about that Mike. We were just in there to visit you last Saturday looking for rams. This might give you more incentive to follow up on your suggestion of moving up our way right? (read that with a sarcastic tone attached). That really bites and sure doesn't help us keep access to wonderful fish and great people like you that care about the livestock.


----------



## Ciddian

holy crap.... some people are disgusting.  

I am sorry Mike.


----------



## Guest

That's *^[email protected]#$%^& unbelievable!!!

This kinda of stuff makes me so angry!

Mike, invest the money in a good alarm system and get a PVR security system.

$30 to $35 dollars a month is piece of mind to know the store is being monitored. We were broken into about 6 years ago and beefed up our security system to have contacts and sensors on every single possible entry to the store. We've not been broken into since, not successfully anyway.

Get a unit like this. You can log into through the internet and see what's going on in the store when you aren't there.

When you find out who did it be sure to get pictures when you make them swim in that 200!!!

chin up buddy


----------



## Holidays

sorry to hear that Mike, let me know if you need an alarm and security system, my brother is an installer.


----------



## Chris S

Sorry to hear that Mike...that really sucks - and I know this isn't the first time it has happened to you.


----------



## Russgro

Sorry for your loses. Hopefully this scumbag gets what coming.


----------



## fish_luva

Mike i don't know you that well but you don't really need to know someone to send words of condolences . Truly and utterly disgusting for a human being to do something like this, friend or foe or even a simple criminal. But then again from what i read it does not sound like a simple criminal.... Hope you get some evidence of this person and are able to track them down, in a legal way of course  

Best wishes


----------



## Tbird

Hey Mike,

We've met a few times and you have a great store, great fish and the personality to go with those as well. I'm really sorry to hear about your loss and that someone had to stoop to that level. I hope that they catch them!! Hopefully you are able to get everything cleaned up and going without delay!!

Wil


----------



## TBemba

Sorry to hear about the loss, Didn't something similar happen to a place called Indoor Jungle a few months back? I wonder if they are related.  

I would hate to think someone is twisted enough to do this to someone


----------



## gucci17

damn buddy...that's terrible!

Sorry for your losses Mike!

Goodluck with everything


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Wow, that's about as low as you can go for a hobbiest. I am not surprised at the theif, but why kill the fish just to hurt another guy. That is just sick.
You really need to upgrade your security. Install an alarm and there are reinforcement bars that you can install in the back. When my dad had his shop, we argue over the need to install the reinforcement bars because we already have the alarm system. But over the years, it turns out that is was a wise decission. About 3 times a year, some idiot would try unsuccesfully, to break in from the back. Add that to the false alarms and the fact that we have to pay up the police fee if it was a false alarm. It's a much cheaper option.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkside

Wow, that sucks.


----------



## Acrylic

I'm gonna stop by and see if there's anything I need (there always is) to help you out a bit in covering your losses. What's this world coming to?


----------



## dl88dl

Sorry for your losses Mike. How can someone do this to such a nice guy and those poor fishy


----------



## Cory

TBemba said:


> Didn't something similar happen to a place called Indoor Jungle a few months back? I wonder if they are related.
> someone


I sincerely doubt they're related


----------



## Fish_Man

Sorry to hear that and I still haven't visited your store yet.. too far  

the world is corrupted.... did you hear about the old woman in the cemetery that got sexually harassed


----------



## TBemba

Cory said:


> I sincerely doubt they're related


Why would you say that? The fish stores are both located on the same street only miles apart and they had chemicals poured into the tanks (same)

Mike I hope the Police are looking into this? It might just be a Copy cat.

But it seems pretty strange that 2 different stores on at least 3 different occassions in like a 2 mile radius. Who knows of what may have happened at other fish stores that no one is mentioning


----------



## Chris S

I'm going to agree with Cory, the two aren't related.


----------



## Byronicle

get a german shepherd to stay overnight and you are all set. when he is a puppy, let him go around the store to get use to people but at night, they are in guard mode. better than any system as anyone can dismantle it, and you know with a dog on patrol, the would-be thieves would leave with probably a lot less parts than what they came in with if ya know what i mean


----------



## Twiggles

Byronicle said:


> get a german shepherd to stay overnight and you are all set. when he is a puppy, let him go around the store to get use to people but at night, they are in guard mode. better than any system as anyone can dismantle it, and you know with a dog on patrol, the would-be thieves would leave with probably a lot less parts than what they came in with if ya know what i mean


lol I completely agree


----------



## Ciddian

Yea fish man, I live just up the street and Mikes isnt too far either D: She was beaten unconscious and raped. Just wrong.


----------



## Byronicle

well i dont want to seem that i am 'high on life' lol but really in the world most people are great, its just a few individuals that ruin it for the rest of us


----------



## Byronicle

but seriously mike, get a german shepherd, they are loyal, fun, obedient, smart and incredibly protective during appropriate times. a used boat salesman around the corner has 2 german shepherds, during the day they just lounge around, at night if you go to close to that fence, BAM you got 3 fingers left


----------



## Y2KGT

Hey Mike,
What can I say? I remember talking to you this past winter about your front door smash and grab for the small amount of money you left in the till however this is obviously different. It makes me sick to think that some idiot had to poison your fish too this time. If you find him in your store some day just lock the door and have a little batting practice.
I agree with Harold, get a security system and some bars or just move to Mississauga so I can visit you every week.
--
Take care...Paul


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

If you are gonna move, uptown is good, like north york or markham. Safe here, not much ever happens lol. I can count the number of emergency vehicles I saw during my time here (my whole life, the parts I remember anyways) with my fingers. When i see a cop car, it looks so out of place ahahaha.


----------



## bigfishy

Sorry for your loss...



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> If you are gonna move, uptown is good, like north york or markham. Safe here, not much ever happens lol. I can count the number of emergency vehicles I saw during my time here (my whole life, the parts I remember anyways) with my fingers. When i see a cop car, it looks so out of place ahahaha.


No where is safe! >>> Look at my picture.. you must be freak out by now??? I got another picture with armored vehicle with cops holding assault rifle, but that's for another time!


----------



## Cory

Y2KGT said:


> Hey Mike, just move to Mississauga --
> Take care...Paul


.. or Vaughan 

Would be nice to have a store other than Al's in the area lol.

P.S. don't you love how I edited that quote to make it look like Paul was making a simple, blunt demand?


----------



## Cory

bigfishy said:


> Sorry for your loss...
> 
> No where is safe! >>> Look at my picture.. you must be freak out by now??? I got another picture with armored vehicle with cops holding assault rifle, but that's for another time!


What did you do this time bigfishy?


----------



## bigfishy

Cory said:


> What did you do this time bigfishy?


by doing this in the highway










LOL!

Let's not getting off topic here


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

lol well i am referring to my neighborhood, don mills and steeles. It's a monitored area, so we're pretty darn safe


----------



## matti2uude

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## finatics

thanks for all the good words and support everyone... I also know it was not the same guy who hit "indoor jungle" but I am going to leave that one alone... 
the person(s) who hit my store is a person who knows my store.... they got away with a few more things that I noticed today but I know KARMA will take its course... it always does! 
I think this was an act of jealousy or something as it was made to be personal which I cannot understand why.... I am MORE often than not more than reasonable with customers and many of you can vouch for that... but someday this person(s) will get what they deserve... 
as for getting a dog... NOT a chance.. I like dogs but they are too much work... and an alarm system is a cheaper route than a dog and less mess to clean up too! 
thanks again everyone for your support and good words... hope to see many of you soon! and I am open to ideas too for another store location but lets face it, there is crime almost everywhere these days! but lets hear some choices for locations!!!!! 
cheers, mb.


----------



## bigd81

Sorry to hear that bro..Call me if you need anything..I will put the word out..If you find out who it is let me know..My nickname is karma


----------



## Aquatic Designs

Sorry for your loss Mike. Karma will catch up to them. Invest in that alarm. 

IJ and this may have alot to do with the same people/persons. Same area, similier incidence, targeting fish stores. I would be inclined to take a bet they might just be. Jealous desperate people will do anything for a buck.

However, this happened at night. And I take it the person knew that Mike also didn't have an alarm! Sounds like they were alittle closer then just a casual customer. 

Sorry again and I hope you don't let it drag you down.


----------



## gucci17

bigfishy said:


> Sorry for your loss...
> 
> No where is safe! >>> Look at my picture.. you must be freak out by now??? I got another picture with armored vehicle with cops holding assault rifle, but that's for another time!


Couple of grow ops in the neighbourhood? lol


----------



## fish_luva

finatics said:


> thanks for all the good words and support everyone... but I know KARMA will take its course... it always does!
> I think this was an act of jealousy or something as it was made to be personal which I cannot understand why.... .. hope to see many of you soon! and I am open to ideas too for another store location but lets face it, there is crime almost everywhere these days! but lets hear some choices for locations!!!!!
> cheers, mb.


I'm sure things will work out mike and I myself beleive in Karma,,, I know i was talking to you at your store one time about locations. Since you are asking about store locations, i will once again bring it up to you as a vote for somewhere out east, closer to durham region..  WE have nothing good out this way that i'm aware of......Anyone else vote for that...


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

is the market good in durham? Being in Toronto definitely has it's benefits, especially north near markham, rent and expenses like that are relatively cheap, which is why the stuff in the private stores up here are significantly cheaper than the ones downtown, where they hav to mark up their prices to compensate for crazy rent expenses. Northern toronto is pretty safe as well and there is a pretty good fish keeping market up here, I mean there are like 5+ private stores on kennedy near steeles all within 10 mins of each other. If you bring up your beautiful quality fish here, I'm sure you will be more than happy with the business here  None of them specialize in cichlids, and definitely not even comparable to your extent of selection.


----------



## TBemba

Move to Mississauga on Dundas near all the others and blow them away with your clean store and good selection Mike.

Better yet move to KW there are alot of fish heads there with deep pockets


----------



## Greg_o

Sorry to hear that. A hobbiest poisoning fish? Jeez.


----------



## NVES

Sorry for your luck Mike - you have a great shop and from the time I spent at your shop I can say that you don't deserve it.

I know it's no consolation but, the culprits will get what's coming to them (at some point).

As for locations, yes you are in a bad spot. If you're looking for new locations - might I suggest Newmarket! I'd even be willing to help you out whenever and where ever possible.

All the best, and keep looking up.

Aaron


----------



## Y2KGT

Cory said:


> .. or Vaughan
> 
> Would be nice to have a store other than Al's in the area lol.
> 
> P.S. don't you love how I edited that quote to make it look like Paul was making a simple, blunt demand?


Yes I do Cory!

We would love to see you move to Mississauga Mike. The folks in Oakville, Brampton, Hamilton, Burlington, Guelph and Kitchener/Waterloo would love it too.
That plaza you were selling the tanks this past winter would be a good location because it has good access to the QEW, 403, 401 and 407.
And Larry Johnson could visit more often too.
Either way no matter where you move to you'll still be the best for African Cichlids.
See you soon!
--
Paul


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

finatics said:


> thanks for all the good words and support everyone... I also know it was not the same guy who hit "indoor jungle" but I am going to leave that one alone...
> the person(s) who hit my store is a person who knows my store.... they got away with a few more things that I noticed today but I know KARMA will take its course... it always does!
> I think this was an act of jealousy or something as it was made to be personal which I cannot understand why.... I am MORE often than not more than reasonable with customers and many of you can vouch for that... but someday this person(s) will get what they deserve...
> as for getting a dog... NOT a chance.. I like dogs but they are too much work... and an alarm system is a cheaper route than a dog and less mess to clean up too!
> thanks again everyone for your support and good words... hope to see many of you soon! and I am open to ideas too for another store location but lets face it, there is crime almost everywhere these days! but lets hear some choices for locations!!!!!
> cheers, mb.


Well with the dog thing Byron can have a good excuse to have a second g.sheppard puppy while he loans you his dog for overnight protection and have his (reportily (sp?) hot sister show up to tame the nerves of the customers while handling her dog then let the dog stay over night.  I hear Mattitude has rotties as well but not sure on the sister thing.  

Never been to your store before. Only LFS I've been to out that way was Indoor Jungle which is not aorund anymore. Heard a lot of good stuff about your store but I onl have small 10gal and less tanks here so if I ever show up it'll just be to drool at your setups.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

I'm always curious if it's some radiacl 1%'er (to borrow the biker term) of a PETA group or similar grouping. Speaking of which isn't PETA in town? I heard somethig on the news yesterdaya bout Pam on the 18:00 news report.

Anyways, alarm up/sheilds up captian Mike. Also consider something the DHS is using south of the 49th. You can get dazzler kits (AKA 'Puke lights') and see if someone can assemble it for you and keep a few in there. Not only will your place look like a disco if someone breaks in to the outside people looking on driving by but you'll know someone is in there as you'll have people coming out like crawling on the carpet. 

Google up 'Dazzler and Lady Ada'. She is one (IMHO) hot nerdy/geeky masters on MIT Engineering gal with a lot of kits she made and some have practical security uses.


----------



## tom g

*sucks*

sorry i go to your store periodically ,and that totally suks , my parents live around the corner and the area is what it is . i beleive there are pockets good and bad , like u said this sounds like someone who knew your store too well . why do people have to be asses 
i hope u recoup from this 
i dont necc want to see u move , cause then they win.
but i would totally understand 
i hope things work out 
tom


----------



## wildexpressions

Well I agree with you Mike, Karma will get them and hopefully you will be there to see it when it happens. The break in is bad enough but the pinesol... 

If you are considering moving you might want to consider finding a house with a shop and consolidating your living and working life. You have a pretty established clientele and even if you lost say 30% it all works out when your overhead is cut by 50%. Just make sure the spot you pick has the zoning in place or available.

I bought a commercial duplex and live in half and run the shop out of the other half. It is nice to walk to work in my under roo's with a fresh coffee in hand. I'm also on hand with a big stick if someone was to bust in.


----------



## mojo911

Wow, I made my first visit to Finactics on Wednesday... I was the guy that bought your last 4 gold rams Mike. I had no idea you were vandalized and even so, you were still really nice when helping out. GTAA members weren't kidding when they say you are a quality guy. I hope they catch whoever did this to your fish/store.

I know this probably won't help.. but I forgot to check your store hours, so I ended up coming on Tuesday around 1-2pm with your doors closed. No cars around or any suspicious noises, etc.


----------



## Joeee

This is absolutely disgusting, I am out of words for this.

You should seriously consider coming to Mississauga, that kind of atrocious stuff doesn't happen here. I've never been to your store before but I've heard a lot of good things and that you specialize in cichlids, assuming you only have cichlids, if you expand and get a few species of shrimp, some guppies, some turtles,and some tetras, you can easily compete with Big Al's and Aquatic Kingdom. You can probably even make jamesren your official CRS breeder and I'm sure there are a lot of red cherry owners who would be more than willing to supply you with some.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Don't move to mississauga! I'm disgusted by whoever would steal from you and damage your store and kill these innocent fishies. You're doing a big service to the hobbyists, and we appreciate it!!!

We love having Finatics in scarboro!

But yeah. Get a dog!

Warren

[I was in the store today guys, lots of great stuff there, I bought some A. Curviceps (SA Dwarf cichlid). Wish I had more tanks and I would have bought more fishies.]


----------



## Cory

If you're honestly looking for somewhere to move vaughan lacks anything other than Big Al's, Petsmart etc. right now and could use a change. Probably more demanding clientelle here than in scarborough but probably have to deal with a lot less haggling and make more money in the process. I can't speak to rent prices here but I imagine they'd also be higher. That said, there hasn't been much in the way of crime here since I moved in 12 years ago. There are several hundred thousand homes in the area though and lots of people with kids and money. Not sure what your customer base is like over there etc. I've been thinking of opening something small in this area for a while so if you did decide to come here maybe we could talk! 

Either way, let us know if/when the crime is solved and I'm going to try and make it in soon!


----------



## finatics

thanks for all the good words again everyone! I appreciate hearing how much everyone enjoys the store! hope to see more of you all soon... don't forget to introduce yourselves and say who you are on these sites! cheers! mb


----------



## vrb th hrb

hey Mike from another fellow Mike  I was by your store in the winter checking out the few plecos and the tank of Geos you had, doubt you'd remember me.

just reading about this now......this is disgusting and it's things like these that give scarborough a bad name. I'm 30 and lived/grown up here my entire life just over from your store on birchmount rd. never been robbed, house invasion etc etc *knock on wood* all it takes are a few bad apples to spoil the bunch.

i'll be by tomorrow to buy some fish food and maybe some fish or plants, I'd say the best way for us to show support is to make rash purchases lol

i think everyone said it best, invest in a decent motion sensor security system/PVR. all the best


----------



## BettaBeats

Wow, its amazing how GTAA forum members can turn this into a conspiracy theory and calls for security systems.

All the guy was asking is for people in the fish public to look for people trying to trade these fish.


----------



## Darkside

BettaBeats said:


> Wow, its amazing how GTAA forum members can turn this into a conspiracy theory and calls for security systems.
> 
> All the guy was asking is for people in the fish public to look for people trying to trade these fish.


This wasn't the first break in.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Yep. Most helpful thing you can do is go buy some nice fishies from Mike.



The advice stuff comes natural to everybody, BettaBeats. You want some advice too? We got LOTS!? 

W


----------



## Firerox

Sorry to hear that you got robbed, Mike. I've heard a lot of good about your store but have never really gotten around to going there. Maybe I'll go there soon and buy some plants/fish to help you get back up on your feet.


----------



## szar

Byronicle said:


> get a german shepherd to stay overnight and you are all set. when he is a puppy, let him go around the store to get use to people but at night, they are in guard mode. better than any system as anyone can dismantle it, and you know with a dog on patrol, the would-be thieves would leave with probably a lot less parts than what they came in with if ya know what i mean


yes because a dead dog on top of everything is what he'd need.


----------



## Byronicle

szar said:


> yes because a dead dog on top of everything is what he'd need.


actually most people that would steal don't carry heat, and when they do its just to scare. they just want to get in and out as quietly as possible.

the dog was just a fun way of doing it, but if you dont have the time obviously go with the system and some extra locks


----------



## DaFishMan

Sorry to hear this Mike, no-one deserves that. That hobbyists / possible customers would do that is low. Hopefully the guilty party/ies are caught soon as possible.

if you're otherwise happy with your store and the location, simply add security which should already have been in place, and you're set. 
Keswick would be the best spot. Has grown alot VERY busy place now and large untapped customer base who have to goto newmarket & toronto for their fish and supplies. You'd make a mint there. Also close to the lake, for fishing and relaxation  

Just because Mike knows it's a hobbyist and possible customer does not mean he has a solid hunch of who actually did it. Alot of people go thru the store, most for african cichlids. Should check kijiji, craiglist, aquabid too in case they're dumb enough to try to sell stolen livestock / goods on there. Pple have been caught that way & hopefully word of mouth too will net you some solid leads.


----------



## vrb th hrb

was buy yesterday for some fish/plants/advice. thanks for everything, see you again soon. 
Mike


----------



## SAMhap

some peoples are F..ing retarded. breaking into a nice store? like comeon!


----------



## Tbird

Was there on Saturday afternoon and picked up some plants. Store is looking good!! Glad that you have gotten things back in order Mike! 

Let me know when you are going to sell me those adult N. Marunguensis. LOL


----------



## SAMhap

Tbird said:


> Was there on Saturday afternoon and picked up some plants. Store is looking good!! Glad that you have gotten things back in order Mike!
> 
> Let me know when you are going to sell me those adult N. Marunguensis. LOL


sure i'll sell it to you for $100!!! 
i got them from Mike(finatics) and they are awesome.


----------



## Joeee

szar said:


> yes because a dead dog on top of everything is what he'd need.


you seriously don't know how sad that would be unless you've played Fable 2.


----------



## Tbird

SAMhap said:


> sure i'll sell it to you for $100!!!
> i got them from Mike(finatics) and they are awesome.


LOL....I'll pass. That's a little bit of a mark up! hahaha

I have a WC male and 6 F1 juvies. Looking for the larger ones that could go with my WC male.

Yes they are beautiful fish!! The eyes on mine are awesome, bluish green around the eyes.


----------

